# Fiskars Hookaroon



## Agent Orange (May 29, 2016)

If it's a repost i apologize.

http://www.wonkeedonkeetools.co.uk/woodxpert-xa2-sappie-log-tool-348mm.html

I haven't checked to see if it's available stateside.


----------



## Homeowner (Jun 6, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> If it's a repost i apologize.
> 
> http://www.wonkeedonkeetools.co.uk/woodxpert-xa2-sappie-log-tool-348mm.html
> 
> I haven't checked to see if it's available stateside.



They call that Pokara here, there are two different sizes of it, XA22 is with longer handle than that XA2.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 16, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> If it's a repost i apologize.
> 
> http://www.wonkeedonkeetools.co.uk/woodxpert-xa2-sappie-log-tool-348mm.html
> 
> I haven't checked to see if it's available stateside.


I like it. If its like the X25, X27 and other Fiskar tools I have it should be a good one.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Aug 25, 2016)

to from memory seemed a little thin for heavy wood
will want their handle warranty for the top incase it bends

xa22 sends to have the amber from as the ready of the X__ axes
same ole grip


----------

